# Goonch Bagarius Yarrelli and Wallago Attu Catfish River Fishing Thailand- BKKGUY



## bkkguy (Feb 19, 2011)

_*It has been quite a while since I lasted posted any catch report here.

This covid pandamic has caused many difficult times and problems for everyone around the world.

As the global flights ceased due to covid , all businesses which includes my own fishing tour business in Thailand are greatly affected.

Hope everyone of you guys here in fishwrecked are safe and good.

Let's hope everything will be back to normal soon after the vaccine is out in 2021.

I managed to sneak out and fish with my fishing buddy in Thailand for a 2 days days fishing trip for our annual goonch trip.

The water conditon was not in our favor as the yearly monsoon just ended. The water clarity was rather mulky. not good for casting and luring.

We cut short our fishing trip early but we still managed to catch the different species fishes what we came for.

We would have caught more if the water condition were much better than this.

You can watch the full video in my youtube channel below:

Kindly subscribe to my youtube channel if you like my video contents.*_

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiAx6JowwIY&t=21s


----------



## bkkguy (Feb 19, 2011)

View attachment 4532381


















View attachment 4532387


View attachment 4532389


View attachment 4532391


View attachment 4532393


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

Neat! Thailand is one of my favorite countries


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

Man a gafftop ain't got nothin' on that that yellow catfish


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, except the snot thing


----------



## bkkguy (Feb 19, 2011)

Blank Czech said:


> Neat! Thailand is one of my favorite countries


Thanks for reading my catch report.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

